# FET success rates/stories



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I am having a FET in January, was just looking success stories, I will be 40 at the end of the month, though my embies were produced when I was 38. My consultant said 10 to 15% success although I am a good candidate.


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi naddie! 

I had a FET after my first IVF cycle resulted in an early miscarriage and am now 16 weeks pregnant. 

We had 3 frosties (4BB, 3BB, 2BB) - thawed them all, and replaced the two that survived. 

I know that FET has a lower chance of success than a fresh cycle, but it worked for me. I think that the lack of stim drugs helped, as I produced 25 eggs on my IVF cycle and my body was clearly recovering for quite a few after that. I also did a few additional things on this cycle - a scratch, embryo glue and steroids (after NK immune testing). 

Wishing you all the best for January!! 

Jenny x


----------

